# Advice Needed - A6 2.7T Upgrade



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello,

I am looking at upgrading my 2000 A6 2.7T. 

My ultimate power goal is right around 550HP. 

Can I get that number safely on stock internals? I dont want to run WMI. The Uni Stage3 BT-630CC file with a GT28RS has a preset of 22PSI. Would I be safe running it with stock internals? If not could I go ahead with the turbo upgrade, and then later on do rods and pistons?

What's more, can anyone tell me what kind of numbers they put down on the RS4 KO4 Setup?

Thanks for the advice...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

500chp is the max you want to go on stock internals. Installing a K04 upgrade will net you close to 500chp with the proper fueling and supporting mods. If you are shooting for over 500chp plan on doing a set of rods and you will need more then just a K04 upgrade. Tial 605's (approx. $5500 with fueling) or a Vast GT set up (approx. $7000 with fueling) plus you will need to upgrade your IC's (approx. $1350) and you will need a full exhaust system upgrade ($2000, unless you can do your own fab work). W/M injection would also help too. Unitronic sw blows for 2.7T apps. Check out Vast, Eurodyne, or EPL for a SW upgrade.

BTW, if your car has a automatic transmission that will need to be upgraded too so it can handle the power.

Also check out Audizine for much more in depth info on the 2.7T.


----------



## ls16v (Nov 21, 2002)

There are alot of routes that you can take beside messing with the tial kit do your own research :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bigblack315 (Jun 11, 2010)

Im thinking about going unitronic on my 00 a6 2.7t tip but im concerned about the auto tranny whats the max hp and tq that oem trannY


----------



## jimj10 (Dec 3, 2010)

yea I agree with bjtgtr. I wouldn't really try to go as high as 550hp unless you just hit the lottery. however there are honestly a bunch of ways you can do this so I suggest doing some serious research first. 
You are definately going to have to get ko4 turbos with injection, downpipes and exhaust, intake, an intercooler, and stage 3 computer flash. Also if you have an auto transmission you should uprgrade that as well. But, as soon as you upgrade with this stuff trust me there aren't going to be many people able to bet your car in a race. :thumbup: I know this because this spring I'm starting to do the exact same process.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Would RP K04s get you close to these numbers?


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

No I don't think so bro. I'm looking to build with room to grow.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

SMOOTH said:


> Would RP K04s get you close to these numbers?


 I have no personal experience, but word over on Audizine is these turbos have a high failure rate. 

Tial 605's on a stock block will get you to your power goals, and more, if you decide to do rods or something later down the road.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

My car is a DD just looking for an upgrade without breaking the bank with the stock turbos take a dump.


----------



## dirosama (Oct 20, 2008)

Franken Turbos will put you near 500


----------

